

Ask HN: What kind of personal robotic services would you buy? - sharemywin

If you could pay for robots to complete a personal or small business service, what would it be? Not looking for what&#x27;s practical today, just ideas. Also, what would you definitely not want or trust a robot helping you with?
======
sharemywin
Here the list I was thinking about:

1\. trash can that goes out front to be emptied. 2\. loads dishwasher and puts
away dishes. 3\. laundry 4\. person drives truck that drops off lawn mowing
robots in a neighborhood. 5\. I think you could automate subway and it would
be neat to watch it. 6\. drone that carries a women's purse or a backpack. 7\.
set of drones that delivers tapes flyers to people's doors. 8\. something
involving paintball/laser tag and drones. 9\. a robot that finds toys on the
ground and puts them in a toy box.

------
dragonbonheur
Just design robots that follow you around or even precede you and carry your
stuff (and kids). They will be useful in airports,supermarkets, hotels, malls,
warehouses,golf courses etc.

------
dragonbonheur
Mini-drones that hunt agricultural pests, thus eliminating the need for
pesticides.

